# Chococo



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Many years ago, Mrs Lakeman and I went to the Virgin Islands, rented a sailboat, and spent a long vacation island hopping. There was a local spirit called Chococo that we had a lot of, a chocolate-coconut liquor. I don't think it's available outside St. Thomas. Have any of you ever had this, and is it as tasty as I remember? 

I just told my wife that I need to make a quick trip down to the islands to pick some up. She wasn't amused.


----------

